# Trunking Cisco Catalyst 4507R and Cisco Catalyst 2950



## Robeasts (Nov 30, 2006)

I am having an issue networking a Cisco 4507R and Catalyst 2950 Series.
I have only worked with simple vlans so please forgive me. They have
the same encapsulation and everything seems fine to me but I can't ping
between them. Here are my configs

Catalyst 2950 Series

interface GigabitEthernet0/1
switchport access vlan 405
switchport trunk native vlan 405
switchport mode trunk
!

Catalyst 4507R

interface GigabitEthernet2/1
switchport access vlan 405
switchport trunk encapsulation dot1q
switchport trunk native vlan 405
switchport mode trunk
switchport nonegotiate
!

Here is what else I have

--Catalyst 4507R--
show int g2/1 switchport
Name: Gi2/1
Switchport: Enabled
Administrative Mode: trunk
Operational Mode: trunk
Administrative Trunking Encapsulation: dot1q
Operational Trunking Encapsulation: dot1q
Negotiation of Trunking: Off
Access Mode VLAN: 405 (N-1-Connect)
Trunking Native Mode VLAN: 405 (N-1-Connect)
Voice VLAN: none
Administrative private-vlan host-association: none
Administrative private-vlan mapping: none
Administrative private-vlan trunk native VLAN: none
Administrative private-vlan trunk encapsulation: dot1q
Administrative private-vlan trunk normal VLANs: none
Administrative private-vlan trunk private VLANs: none
Operational private-vlan: none
Trunking VLANs Enabled: ALL
Pruning VLANs Enabled: 2-1001
Capture Mode Disabled
Capture VLANs Allowed: ALL
Unknown unicast blocked: disabled
Unknown multicast blocked: disabled
Voice VLAN: none (Inactive)
Appliance trust: none
Surveillance#

Here is what I have for my Catalyst 2950 Series

Name: Gi0/1
Switchport: Enabled
Administrative Mode: trunk
Operational Mode: trunk
Administrative Trunking Encapsulation: dot1q
Operational Trunking Encapsulation: dot1q
Negotiation of Trunking: On
Access Mode VLAN: 405 (VLAN0405)
Trunking Native Mode VLAN: 405 (VLAN0405)
Voice VLAN: none
Administrative private-vlan host-association: none
Administrative private-vlan mapping: none
Administrative private-vlan trunk native VLAN: none
Administrative private-vlan trunk encapsulation: dot1q
Administrative private-vlan trunk normal VLANs: none
Administrative private-vlan trunk private VLANs: none
Operational private-vlan: none
Trunking VLANs Enabled: ALL
Pruning VLANs Enabled: 2-1001
Capture Mode Disabled
Capture VLANs Allowed: ALL
Protected: false
Unknown unicast blocked: disabled
-Unknown multicast blocked: disabled
Appliance trust: none
AL-SURV-L2#

The vlan 405 is in the vlan database of the Catalyst 4507R with an ip
address 192.168.122.4. It is apply to the g2/1 interface. Do I have
to create a 405 vlan with an IP address on the 2950 and apply it to the
g0/1 interface?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

